# Dilema



## Forever75 (Oct 13, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone could offer some advice, we are aware from a ******** search that our lo's BM has had another baby several months ago, it appears that she has the baby with her. I was wondering if Social Services have a duty to inform us of any children born to BM? BM has moved to another city. I don't know what to do with this information and am feeling confused.


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

If she has moved city the agency that placed your lo may not be aware. If she still has the baby she may of had a change of circumstances that has allowed her to keep the child. If it was me I would contact the agency that placed your lo to seek advice. Good luck.


----------



## Tictoc (Aug 20, 2015)

******** is a nightmare! You shouldn't look but you can't stop yourself. 

As I understood it there is a duty to inform you of any siblings but it is likely the with a move she has slipped between the cracks. I would come clean, admit you have seen it and ask your agency for advice.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree, I would mention it to your SW


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

We were told on our training days if we ever found out that bm/bf had more children we should contact sw as they may not know about it, especially if they have moved.

Becky x x


----------



## Forever75 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you all, I have spoken to social services today who informed me that because BM is now living out of area then we would not be informed until if or when and Court proceedings were initiated for this LO.


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

That's really poor because surely you'd want to know so you can explain to Lo when the time is right there is a sibling?!


----------



## Forever75 (Oct 13, 2014)

I too feel we should be formally notified of any siblings, we adopted a sibling group of 2, there is another child who was adopted by another family several years ago and I no doubt BM given her age will go on to have more children and this information is an important part of their life stories.


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I agree, new sibling needs to be included in your LO's life story book. I thought the Sw should actively pursue these sorts of links and information


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

We also found out on ** that our LO's have a new sibling - we only check on their birthdays and Christmas just on the off chance they say anything nice for the girls. A few weeks later the LA got in touch and are now asking if we want to be assessed for the sibling !! No idea what we are going to do x


----------

